# Vollstreckungsbscheid - ich habe Angst - Bitte im Hilfe



## zendom (10 November 2016)

Hallo liebe Community, ich brauche dringend Hilfe!!!

Hier zu meinem Problem. 

Ich habe vor 3 Wochen ein Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen vom Amtsgericht Mayern und durch Rechere gesehen das dies wohl von web.de oder gmx.de ist. Ohne davor Rechnungen oder Mahnungen bekommen zu haben. Anscheined bin ich in eine ABO-Falle getretten. Das Problem ist, ich habe weder eine Rechnung noch Mahnungen davon bekommen, ich habe nichtmal eine gmx Account, aber ein web Account aber da war keinerlei Rechnung oder sonst irgendetwas mit Geld oder der gleichen. Ich habe riesen Große Angst da die Summe recht hoch ist, ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Habe ich noch irgendwelche Chancen?



MfG Zendom


----------



## BenTigger (10 November 2016)

SOFORT einen Anwalt aufsuchen.
Beim Vollstreckungsbescheid ist normalerweise alles zu Spät. Anwalt muss prüfen, ob evtl. Nur eine Namens bzw. eine Adressverwechslung vorliegen könnte.


----------



## zendom (10 November 2016)

Ich habe aber keine Mahnung oder Rechnung von irgendwas bekommen, ich weiß nicht mal worum es geht..


----------



## BenTigger (10 November 2016)

*DAS INTERESSIRT NICHT MEHR!!!!
*
Vollstreckungsbescheid ist ein Urteil, das gefällt wurde und rechtskräftig ist. 
Widerruf ist nicht mehr möglich!!!

Nochmal *SOFORT MORGEN ZUM ANWALT GEHEN!!!!!*


----------



## zendom (10 November 2016)

Ich hatte nichtmal eine Möglichkeit zu widerrufen oder ähnliches, ich habe einfach nur Angst und weiß nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## jonasschmidt91 (10 November 2016)

Du solltest wirklich so schnell wie möglich zu einem Anwalt gehen. Wenn du willst kann ich dir gerne einen empfehlen der mir schon sehr oft bei sowas aus der Patsche geholfen hat


----------



## zendom (10 November 2016)

Ich bin leider noch Schüler und habe leider nicht wirklich viel Geld zu Verfügung.. Da sieht es bei mir leider etwas schlecht aus.


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2016)

zendom schrieb:


> Ich bin leider noch Schüler und habe leider nicht wirklich viel Geld zu Verfügung..


Unter 18 - zu den Eltern beichten und SOFORT hier wieder melden
Über 18? - Zum Gericht gehen, Einkommensnachweise vorlegen, Beratungsschein holen und dann: siehe unten



zendom schrieb:


> und weiß nicht was ich machen soll.


*GEH ZUM ANWALT!
GEH SOFORT ZUM ANWALT!
GEH VORHER NICHT MAL MEHR AUFS KLO!*


----------



## zendom (10 November 2016)

Ich werde morgen direkt zum Anwalt gehen!


----------



## zendom (10 November 2016)

Was würde den passieren würde ich den genannten Betrag zahlen? Hat sich die Sache dann geklärt?


----------



## Hippo (10 November 2016)

Denke Du hast keine Kohle?


----------



## zendom (10 November 2016)

Ich bin 18 und meine Eltern, in dem Fall meine Mutter weiß davon. 

Ich habe auch kein Geld, aber dann müsste ich es irgendwie auftreiben, was ziemlich unmöglich ist.


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2016)

Ich habe Dir oben beschrieben was Du tun sollst.
Wenn Du Dir da unsicher bist gehe VORHER zum Anwalt, der wird Dir das Prozedere erklären.
Um welchen Betrag geht es?


----------



## Nanni (11 November 2016)

Ein Vollstreckungsbescheid taucht nicht so aus dem Nichts auf. Es muss im Vorfeld schon einen Mahnbescheid gegeben haben, dem nicht widersprochen wurde.
Ansonsten schliesse ich mit den anderen Meinungen an: ANWALT!!!


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2016)

Nachdem ich dir auf deine PN nicht helfen wollte/konnte, siehst du dennoch, dass alle Aktivisten hier dasselbe raten, wie ich. Bin gespannt, wie das bei dir ausgeht. Gib uns bitte wieder Rückmeldung hier.


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2016)

Nanni schrieb:


> Ein Vollstreckungsbescheid taucht nicht so aus dem Nichts auf. Es muss im Vorfeld schon einen Mahnbescheid gegeben haben, dem nicht widersprochen wurde.


In ganz seltenen Fällen kann das bei Namensdubletten und anschließenden Fehlern beim Mahngericht vorkommen.
Oder auch wenn der MB an eine falsche Adresse geht, nicht zustellbar ist und dann gleich ein VB an die neu ermittelte Anschrift geht.


----------



## Teleton (11 November 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> SOFORT einen Anwalt aufsuchen.
> Beim Vollstreckungsbescheid ist normalerweise alles zu Spät. Anwalt muss prüfen, ob evtl. Nur eine Namens bzw. eine Adressverwechslung vorliegen könnte.



Beim Vollstreckungsbescheid kann noch innerhalb von 2 Wochen nach Zugang Einspruch (statt Widerspruch) eingelegt werden. Die Sache geht dann automatisch in ein gerichtliches Klageverfahren über, d.h. vom Gericht wird dann eine Klageschrift angefordert (ohne das zuvor restliche Gerichtskosten als Vorschuß zu zahlen sind). Ausserdem ist der VB vorläufig vollstreckbar, wenn kein Antrag auf Einstellung der Zwangsvollstreckung (gegen Sicherheitsleistung ) gestellt wird, kann der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Tür stehen.


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2016)

zendom schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 3 Wochen ein Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen vom Amtsgericht Mayern und durch Rechere gesehen das dies wohl von web.de oder gmx.de ist. Ohne davor Rechnungen oder Mahnungen bekommen zu haben.



@Teleton - Dat @zendom sitzt glaube ich grad nicht nur bis zum Hals sondern bis über die Ohren in der Scheiße ...


----------



## BenTigger (11 November 2016)

@Teleton 

Ich bezog mich hier auf seinen Bescheid, den er schon seit 3 Wochen in den Händen hat.
Da geht nichts mehr....so war das gemeint.
Alles andere hätte ihn noch mehr verwirrt und rumtänzeln lassen, anstelle tätig zu werden.


----------



## Teleton (11 November 2016)

Uff, sorry da war ich schon im Freitagskoma.
3Wochen her sieht böse aus.
Wenn da man nicht alle Messen gesungen sind.


----------



## Nanni (11 November 2016)

zendom schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 3 Wochen ein Vollstreckungsbescheid bekommen vom Amtsgericht Mayern und durch Rechere gesehen das dies wohl von web.de oder gmx.de ist.



Aber in einem Vollstreckungsbescheid steht genau drinn, wer was von mir will. Da muss ich nicht erst recherchieren.

Ganz ehrlich? Ich glaube an eine Nebelkerze.


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2016)

Nanni schrieb:


> Ich glaube an eine Nebelkerze.



@all ......Ich bin auch etwas verwundert über PN von diesem und von zwischenzeitlich auch einem anderen Nutzer.


----------



## zendom (11 November 2016)

Hallo Leute, 

Der Anwalt bei dem ich angerufen habe, hat mir gesagt das dies schon letzte Eisenbahn sei und ich mich sofort mit Leuten in Verbindung setzten solle, was ich dann auch gemacht habe.

Ich habe bei den Leuten angerufen die das Geld haben wollten, habe dies geschildert, das ich keine Mahnung etc. bekommen habe nicht wusste was ich machen sollte weil ich Angst hatte.

Die Leute waren sehr zuvorkommend und ich habe mich mit den Leuten darauf geeinigt das ich die Summe in Raten abzahle.


----------



## Nanni (11 November 2016)

Ein Anwalt, der dich auffordert tätig zu werden? Hallo? Wofür bezahlst du den?


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2016)

zendom schrieb:


> Die Leute waren sehr zuvorkommend und ich habe mich mit den Leuten darauf geeinigt das ich die Summe in Raten abzahle.


Also nichts erreicht. Du zahlst für was was Du nie gekauft hast und nur deswegen weil Du es grandios verbaselt hast.
Ich hoffe Du lernst für die Zukunft und ich hoffe daß Du Deine Dummheit nicht mit Mudderns Kohle ausgleichst.


----------



## Teleton (11 November 2016)

Für die Ratenzahlung fällt vermutlich nochmal eine 1,5 Einigungsgebühr von knapp 70,- zusätzlich an? Dafür bin ich auch zuvorkommend.


----------

